

Value of the Cloud (CPU Performance) - mclarke
http://blog.cloudharmony.com/2013/06/value-of-the-cloud-cpu-performance.html

======
wmf
They're using a pretty fuzzy definition of "core", but otherwise this is a
great post. The only thing lacking is comparison to bare metal servers with
similar specs (as was mention in the EC2 gripefest the other day).

~~~
jread
Author here, "core" is a fuzzy term I suppose, but it's often the most
disclosed by services to the outside world. I agree it would be interesting to
compare these metrics to some baremetal numbers. It would then be relatively
easy to determine if they are dedicated cores of the type advertised.

